# Ronald Built Elmer's Tiny



## reFlad (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's the Elmer's Tiny # 23 I built.  This is my first engine, and also my first topic post. 

Since this was my first attempt at any engine, I didn't produce any build pics or text - building it was more than enough for me most nights. 







I chose Tiny thinking that the few parts involved would be an easier build. In the end I built many of the parts more than once. 






I bought a mill in March 10, and got my lathe in September. I haven't built anything much, other than some odd and end type parts for my lawn mower. I spent most of my chips trying to learn. Building Tiny was probably the best thing I did, as it forced me to solve some issues that I was having. So don't look too close, it has a lot of so called warts and machine marks. 
(Believe it or not, I am way better at grinding bits than I was a month ago, but have yet a long way to go.)






I couldn't get it to run at first. What I found was that I had my exhaust port hole too close to the intake. Rather than building another column, I drilled out the exhaust port, plugged it with some 1/8 inch brass rod, silver soldered it, filed it down, and then remarked the port with the template, and redrilled it. I was pretty happy when it finally started working. 







The column was a rusty 7/8in rod from my Dad's farm. I was really surprised that it could shine up like it did. I bought the brass from a local scrap yard - $3 /lbs. I made the 1/16 in shafts from some old welding rods (7014?) that had long since lost there flux. Turning those small diameters is a story in it's self. If I was to do it again, I think I would just get some drill rod. 

When I got it running, I thought I might have to rebuild it - It wouldn't start on less than 60 psi, and would quit between 20 and 30 psi. I want to thank Arnold for giving me some tips about getting it go easier. It will start on around 30psi now, and with some more tuning I might be able to get it running on less. I don't think it will ever run on my breath though. 

It was a fun build, and for anyone who has not yet done this engine, all I can say is to get some magnifying glasses. I want to thank everyone who has posted a build, and taken the time to document it. Those posts have really benefitted my learning, and truly inspired me. 

I haven't completed the running video yet. I shot it tonight, but have never put a youtube together, and need tomorrow to figure that out. I will try to get that posted soon. 

Later,

Ronald


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 4, 2010)

That's a beautiful build. 
Respect
 :bow: :bow:
You are very resourceful -- correcting the mistake the way you did. 
Waiting for the video tomorrow! 

take care, 

Tom in MA


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I like it! Ronald, you have good reason to, and should be, quite proud of your accomplishment/achievement. You overcame the setbacks that you encountered along the way and hopefully had some fun in doing so, all the while, learning about the art of machine work. The engine has character and the 'warts' as you call them is what makes it unique, a fine starting point for you and I am looking forward to seeing your next project as it unfolds.

BC1
Jim


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice work Ronald, nothing wrong with warts.



> The column was a rusty 7/8in rod from my Dad's farm. I was really surprised that it could shine up like it did.



Yes, I like this metal recycling too, turning rusty old lumps into shiny engine bits.

Best way to finish the port face is to lay some fine wet and dry paper on a piece of glass (or marble tile etc) apply a little oil and then do 'figure of eights' until you get the perfect finish (or until you get cramp in your wrist :big.

Paul


----------



## arnoldb (Dec 5, 2010)

Well done Ronald  th_wav

One's first runner is always special ;D - and quite hard to make. You can proudly display this one to everyone!

You'll find that the more you work, the easier it gets; you started the right way, with a fairly simple engine, though by choosing Tiny you set yourself a very hard target as well... The smaller the engines or the parts get, the harder they are to make 

Have you decided on your next project yet ? ;D

Kind regards, Arnold

PS - Thanks for the honorable mention; I'm glad the tips helped!


----------



## reFlad (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's the video of it running. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl6L7EhMOGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl6L7EhMOGk[/ame]

Tom,
Thanks, This is a giant compared to your Tiny Builds.

Jim,
I did have a lot of fun. I want to document the next build, and create some more "character".

Paul,
Great idea. A piece of glass is on my wish list. Thanks for your kind comments.

Arnold,
I hope your right. This build took a couple of weeks and many many hours. My organization isn't what it should be. 

I have been thinking about doing Elmer's Scotty, looking over the plans, and figuring out how it works, and thinking about what to build first. I will be sure to post some build pics, which might even help in developing my organization skills. 

As for this tiny, it has found a place among my wife's minitures collection. 






Until later,

Ronald.


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 5, 2010)

reFlad  said:
			
		

> As for this tiny, it has found a place among my wife's minitures collection.




Yes, but does *SHE* know about that yet?? :big: :big: :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## reFlad (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, she does. It's okay since she thinks the little engine is "cute". 

(She actually was excited for me when I showed it running to her for the first time. It's a good thing to have a supportive wife!)


----------



## arnoldb (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the video Ronald ;D Thm: - A nice bit of speed there!

I'm not sure if I'm "right"; I only have my own limited experience to go by :

Scotty is a very nice fun little engine to build, with it's own unique challenges - IMHO probably the biggest of which is drilling the deep port passage through the block/base. Go for it! Do it at your own pace and set yourself your own standards though Thm:

 :big: I've heard "cute" applied to Tiny more than once! - and you got an honorary space for it - that says a lot! Thm:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## christo4mg (Jan 12, 2011)

Good job! Great photos, you should be proud of your first engine!


----------



## ironman (Jan 12, 2011)

Good job Ronald. Runs pretty dog gone good. Thm:

ironman (Ray)


----------

